# Older White Bros forks for tandem use?



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I know White Bros has a couple of their current forks that they approve for tandem use, but I was wondering if the older double clamp forks are suitable for tandem use or not. I was thinking specifically about the UD150, UD180 and the FR3.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

The architecture of the forks is basically the same. Why not give WB a call and ask them? They've always been very helpful with tandem questions, at least in my experience.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, I'll do that. I was just wondering if anyone already had any first hand experience.


----------



## 4&20-9er (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a dh3 that they said would probably be ok. I had the shockspital in Minneapolis cut down the travel so it doesn't rake things out too much. Had to find a different spring, the damping circuit is not ideal, but it is very rigid and honestly I worry more about the dual crown lower hitting my downtube than any part of the shock.front tandem photo.JPG


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

More pictures! Show us your tandem.


----------



## 4&20-9er (Apr 26, 2006)

*some more pics*

Here are a few from a recent trip to Afton State Park from Minneapolis. No crazy offroading or anything but its nice to be able to ride the dirt roads and not worry too much about potholes. . . So the fork is probably a bit overbuilt but confidence is good, and I got a killer deal on craigslist, and I can feel my wrists after 4 hours of pedaling


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Nice ride. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input. What kind of frame is that? What did you reduce the travel to?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a DCS90 with the Xtra-firm springs on the Specy Deja Tu and get about 60mm+ of usable travel; raked the front end out, but not that bad.


----------



## 4&20-9er (Apr 26, 2006)

The frame is a Fisher Gemini, probably '92. 1 1/4 inch evolution headset, which also gives me confidence in this plan. The fork is a wb dh3, I think 2002-3. I just measured the travel and it seems to be giving me about 2 1/2 inches, but really probably 60% of that is sag with us loaded up (360 lb crew here). The spring is out of an old cannondale fork, I might try and see if I can find something a little stiffer yet. The right (damping) leg is something I've been trying to figure out. If you look close you can see I have it mounted higher up in the clamps which seems to give better travel feel. Anyway that's a project for a cold winter night, right now I'm just riding and trying to keep my stoker stoked on the bike, it really does smooth the ride out and I would say improved the handling.


----------

